# Box Joint jig info



## rpoulson (Dec 7, 2009)

I have been looking for a jig to produce 3/4" finger joints using 3/4" stock and haven't seen one. I have previously used a dado blade on my tablesaw and built a jig for that that was ok but wanted to use a router to produce these. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Rex


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rpoulson said:


> I have been looking for a jig to produce 3/4" finger joints using 3/4" stock and haven't seen one. I have previously used a dado blade on my tablesaw and built a jig for that that was ok but wanted to use a router to produce these. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rex



Hi Rex,

Most of the commercial box joint jigs go up to 1/2".

If you search the forum for box joint jigs you will find many home made jigs that can be "up-sized" to 3/4".

Do you have a mitre guage slot in your table?

I am sure BJ will come up with one.......:sarcastic:


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

James and Rex....you bring up an interesting point. With box joints, does the stock have to be a regulated thickness? or is it the norm to use a 3/8 bit for 3/8 stock....being a novice I just guess at what "looks ok"....Regards........AL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Al Robins said:


> James and Rex....you bring up an interesting point. With box joints, does the stock have to be a regulated thickness? or is it the norm to use a 3/8 bit for 3/8 stock....being a novice I just guess at what "looks ok"....Regards........AL



Hi Al.

I believe it is a matter of aesthetics.

The length of the 'fingers' has to be at least equal to the thicknes of the mating piece.

How wide you have the fingers is up to the individual.

I saw a video the other day where a person was "Greene & Greene" furniture with very wide fingers.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

"http://www.youtube.com/v/ZHGuqXUI-eg&hl=en_US&fs=1"

Check out this youtube video

It may give you some tips

If you make all the pieces 3/4" you can also use 1/2" bit if you want too


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Rex! I don't know what You are using, but it is not hard to set up a shop made jig. The best way I can show You is to have You check Oak Park. You will find that The thickness of the pin needs to be equal to the distance of the gap. IOW, If You want a 1/2 in pin, You will need to make the jig that uses a 1/2 in bit, and the space, and pin are equal. Hope that helps. Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue The video will show You the concept.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rex

Very easy to make your own 3/4" box joint jig (or bigger), just copy the OP spacer jig as a template and use a 3/4" router bit, you will need to make more than one pass you will be removing a ton of stock with the router bit.

Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue

=========


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

My thoughts exactly.Ha


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

Sorry I must read more hahahahahahaaha or put my glasses on in the AM

=======



dutchman 46 said:


> My thoughts exactly.Ha


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*it's ok!*

That's ok, It's nice to think that I can think ok Haa haa


----------



## julianhall (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Rex - I just posted what I did routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/23247-simple-box-joint-jig.html (sorry ~ i haven't posted enough yet to make a link... wierd..)

it was a faily easy jig and I used 3/4" stock with 3/4" and 1/2" joints.

Jules


----------

